
The Principles behind Differentiable Programming [video] - adamnemecek
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lk0PhtSHE38#t=6m5s
======
aaron-santos
While deep learning is a natural application for differentiable programming, I
have a suspicion that procedural generation can have its entire foundation
shifted to differentiable programing too. Excited to see how these concepts
bubble up in other problem domains in the next few years.

~~~
adamnemecek
Tldr: calculus is cool

